# SW Airlines Discontinues Service



## Acela150

Seeing Amamba's Post in this topic raises the question of why Southwest Airlines cancelled Service to PVD.. Any ideas?? my Girlfriend would always travel into PVD and now either has to goto Logan or much to her dismay go to RTE on Amtrak only 20-30 minutes away from her home in the suburbs of Mass. Where as Logan is a good hour and a half, same with PVD! Any ideas??

Steve


----------



## Acela150

To add to this further Manchester was also discontined and the last day of service to Logan will be Feb 11th. Looks like my girlfriend will be hitting the rails!!


----------



## PRR 60

Just to be clear, Southwest is not discontinuing service to Manchester (MHT), Boston (BOS) or Providence (PVD). All three airports will still have SWA service. They are dropping routes to Philadelphia from all three cities.

The problem was that US Airways also flies all three routes. US matched SWA's fares and bettered the frequency for the routes. US also uses the three routes as feeders to their PHL hub for both domestic and international service. Business travelers generally do not care for the SWA frequent flier program with its limited routes, no first class upgrades and no alliance. The bottom line was that the fares on all three routes dropped, but travelers by and large stayed with US.

With the merger between AirTran and SWA, SWA took a good look at all their operations and decided to pull off the PHL routes and generally reduce their presence at PHL. When SWA came into PHL in 2004, US was a financial basket case. It was widely forecast that SWA would drive the final nail into US's coffin by running US out of it's most lucrative hub operation. It did not happen, and now eight years later, is US Airways is alive and well, and SWA is cutting back at PHL. What goes around, comes around.


----------



## jis

PRR 60 said:


> With the merger between AirTran and SWA, SWA took a good look at all their operations and decided to pull off the PHL routes and generally reduce their presence at PHL. When SWA came into PHL in 2004, US was a financial basket case. It was widely forecast that SWA would drive the final nail into US's coffin by running US out of it's most lucrative hub operation. It did not happen, and now eight years later, is US Airways is alive and well, and SWA is cutting back at PHL. What goes around, comes around.


Moreover as of this week rumors are running rife that DL, US and UA might divvy up the carcass of AA, though I don't see that happening.


----------



## PRR 60

jis said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the merger between AirTran and SWA, SWA took a good look at all their operations and decided to pull off the PHL routes and generally reduce their presence at PHL. When SWA came into PHL in 2004, US was a financial basket case. It was widely forecast that SWA would drive the final nail into US's coffin by running US out of it's most lucrative hub operation. It did not happen, and now eight years later, is US Airways is alive and well, and SWA is cutting back at PHL. What goes around, comes around.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover as of this week rumors are running rife that DL, US and UA might divvy up the carcass of AA, though I don't see that happening.
Click to expand...

I got a little weak-kneed when I heard that. Living in the Philly area, I'm kind of married to US, like it or not. Right now, I kind of like it. US has improved a lot since the dark days immediately post HP merger. Plus, I really like US being in Star Alliance. I weasel status each year (by hook, crook, or MR), and having *A Gold is great for occasional international trips. If they grab the road-kill remains of AA, the rumor is that US would go to One World. I'm not sure how I would feel about that complication.


----------



## jis

Yes my preference is * too viz-a-viz One World. I cannot stand British Airways  which is what I get stuck flying to most places if I was wedded to One World. AA's international routes except in Caribbean/Latin America is pretty weak and getting weaker by the day. They are abandoning India altogether for example, so the only choice in One World to India would be BA and perhaps a fast disappearing airline like Kingfisher if it manages to somehow join One World while in the process of getting dismembered due to inability to pay lease charges for its planes to the lessors.

I am of course hoping that Jet Airways or even Air India would someday join * to make my life a little better.

It also is suddenly the case that WN is in no better financial shape than many of the legacies, and is arguably in worse shape than some.


----------



## Trogdor

Southwest is going to use those planes to launch their ATL service which begins in February.


----------



## PRR 60

Trogdor said:


> Southwest is going to use those planes to launch their ATL service which begins in February.


Correct. Plus, Southwest want to get rid of the AirTran 717's as soon as possible. The 717 is a perfectly good airliner, but it does not blend into Southwest's all 737 fleet. Moving 737's off marginal routes, into Atlanta, and at the same time, parking some 717's - win, win, win.


----------



## Acela150

PRR 60 said:


> Just to be clear, Southwest is not discontinuing service to Manchester (MHT), Boston (BOS) or Providence (PVD). All three airports will still have SWA service. They are dropping routes to Philadelphia from all three cities.
> 
> The problem was that US Airways also flies all three routes. US matched SWA's fares and bettered the frequency for the routes. US also uses the three routes as feeders to their PHL hub for both domestic and international service. Business travelers generally do not care for the SWA frequent flier program with its limited routes, no first class upgrades and no alliance. The bottom line was that the fares on all three routes dropped, but travelers by and large stayed with US.
> 
> With the merger between AirTran and SWA, SWA took a good look at all their operations and decided to pull off the PHL routes and generally reduce their presence at PHL. When SWA came into PHL in 2004, US was a financial basket case. It was widely forecast that SWA would drive the final nail into US's coffin by running US out of it's most lucrative hub operation. It did not happen, and now eight years later, is US Airways is alive and well, and SWA is cutting back at PHL. What goes around, comes around.


Ooops forgot to put the words Philly in there. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

PRR 60 said:


> *Business travelers* generally do not care for the SWA frequent flier program with its limited routes, no first class upgrades and no alliance.


Down here in Texas WN is virtually _synonymous_ with business travel. America West US Airways has slowly vanished over the years. They still have a handful of tiny third party regional jets serving exactly *two* nonstop destinations (Phoenix, AZ and Charlotte, NC) from the country's seventh largest city in the state with the second largest economy. Normally I'd be happy to have more service and more options from another airline, but some of my absolute worst experiences over the years have been with AW/US, so I can't exactly say they're missed.


----------



## Oldsmoboi

US Airways is making up for the loss of SWA in PHL by raising ticket prices. MINIMUM round trip price between PHL and PIT is now $320 on a 3 month advance purchase.


----------



## Acela150

Oldsmoboi said:


> US Airways is making up for the loss of SWA in PHL by raising ticket prices. MINIMUM round trip price between PHL and PIT is now $320 on a 3 month advance purchase.


Did you mean PVD or PGH???


----------



## PRR 60

Acela150 said:


> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Airways is making up for the loss of SWA in PHL by raising ticket prices. MINIMUM round trip price between PHL and PIT is now $320 on a 3 month advance purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean PVD or PGH???
Click to expand...

PIT: Pittsburgh International Airport.


----------



## Acela150

PRR 60 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Airways is making up for the loss of SWA in PHL by raising ticket prices. MINIMUM round trip price between PHL and PIT is now $320 on a 3 month advance purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean PVD or PGH???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PIT: Pittsburgh International Airport.
Click to expand...

I actually looked at US Air into PVD and it was around $400.  

Sorry for the PGH. I'm used to the Amtrak codes. I've only been on a small handful of flights. So many I can count on one hand. That's how much I ride Amtrak.


----------



## Anderson

It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger); of course, it will also be interesting to see if one of the "lesser" carriers (Allegiant, for example) moves in on some of these markets.

As to fares, if $320 is the low bucket, then $400 (probably plus fees) seems like what I'd expect for a "regular" fare on the route.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Anderson said:


> It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger)


I think it's pretty clear that here in 2012 "discount carrier" doesn't mean what it used to mean. These days things have turned around so much that Southwest is quite possibly the most legacy-like carrier of anyone. Not because Southwest has added much of anything to their original offering, but simply because all of the other legacies have either cut or unbundled nearly everything they used to offer in the cost of a ticket while Southwest had remained remarkably similar. Today's "discount carriers" are those new airlines with rules and fee charts only a compulsive gambler could love, such as Ryanair and Spirit Airlines.


----------



## Oldsmoboi

Anderson said:


> It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger); of course, it will also be interesting to see if one of the "lesser" carriers (Allegiant, for example) moves in on some of these markets.
> 
> As to fares, if $320 is the low bucket, then $400 (probably plus fees) seems like what I'd expect for a "regular" fare on the route.


Which is a ridiculous price for a Pittsburgh to Philly flight and proof that there would be a market for Amtrak to build a higher speed corridor between the two.


----------



## Anderson

Oldsmoboi said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger); of course, it will also be interesting to see if one of the "lesser" carriers (Allegiant, for example) moves in on some of these markets.
> 
> As to fares, if $320 is the low bucket, then $400 (probably plus fees) seems like what I'd expect for a "regular" fare on the route.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a ridiculous price for a Pittsburgh to Philly flight and proof that there would be a market for Amtrak to build a higher speed corridor between the two.
Click to expand...

I agree that there's room for a higher-speed line than exists at the present (particularly past Harrisburg), but I'm not sure how much you can drag travel times down. How curvy is the line between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh?


----------



## the_traveler

Anderson said:


> I agree that there's room for a higher-speed line than exists at the present (particularly past Harrisburg), but I'm not sure how much you can drag travel times down. How curvy is the line between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh?


Think Horseshoe Curve!




And it crosses the mountains!


----------



## Oldsmoboi

Anderson said:


> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger); of course, it will also be interesting to see if one of the "lesser" carriers (Allegiant, for example) moves in on some of these markets.
> 
> As to fares, if $320 is the low bucket, then $400 (probably plus fees) seems like what I'd expect for a "regular" fare on the route.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a ridiculous price for a Pittsburgh to Philly flight and proof that there would be a market for Amtrak to build a higher speed corridor between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that there's room for a higher-speed line than exists at the present (particularly past Harrisburg), but I'm not sure how much you can drag travel times down. How curvy is the line between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh?
Click to expand...

There would need to be a new line with new tunnels and new bridges.

Interestingly, The PA Turnpike has been steadily abandoning tunnels and right of way over the years as cars get more power and better hill climbing ability. A new rail line south of the existing one that used those tunnels (the size would have to be increased, but still cheaper than a new tunnel) could make it work.


----------



## caravanman

Hi,

I noticed one person saying they can't stand B.A. to fly with, I have tended to fly with them because they do not serve nuts as snacks... my son has a nut allergy.

I am just interested as to what is felt to make them a poor airline to fly with?

Ed


----------



## Anderson

Oldsmoboi said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger); of course, it will also be interesting to see if one of the "lesser" carriers (Allegiant, for example) moves in on some of these markets.
> 
> As to fares, if $320 is the low bucket, then $400 (probably plus fees) seems like what I'd expect for a "regular" fare on the route.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a ridiculous price for a Pittsburgh to Philly flight and proof that there would be a market for Amtrak to build a higher speed corridor between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that there's room for a higher-speed line than exists at the present (particularly past Harrisburg), but I'm not sure how much you can drag travel times down. How curvy is the line between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would need to be a new line with new tunnels and new bridges.
> 
> Interestingly, The PA Turnpike has been steadily abandoning tunnels and right of way over the years as cars get more power and better hill climbing ability. A new rail line south of the existing one that used those tunnels (the size would have to be increased, but still cheaper than a new tunnel) could make it work.
Click to expand...

So, would you be arguing that the South Penn Railroad ought to be built? It'd only be after about a 130-year delay


----------



## amamba

Wow, I didn't realize that SWA was discontinuing service from PHL into Manchester and Boston, too! I thought they were just giving up on the PVD - PHL service because maybe they were doing BOS - PHL instead. That totally sucks and will definitely drive up the cost of flights out of PVD.

Another factor could be that the gate fees at TF Green/PVD were raised by about 20% this year. US air has decreased their flights into PVD by about 10-20% this year as a reaction to that. I just read about that in the Providence Business News.


----------



## Oldsmoboi

Anderson said:


> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger); of course, it will also be interesting to see if one of the "lesser" carriers (Allegiant, for example) moves in on some of these markets.
> 
> As to fares, if $320 is the low bucket, then $400 (probably plus fees) seems like what I'd expect for a "regular" fare on the route.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a ridiculous price for a Pittsburgh to Philly flight and proof that there would be a market for Amtrak to build a higher speed corridor between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that there's room for a higher-speed line than exists at the present (particularly past Harrisburg), but I'm not sure how much you can drag travel times down. How curvy is the line between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would need to be a new line with new tunnels and new bridges.
> 
> Interestingly, The PA Turnpike has been steadily abandoning tunnels and right of way over the years as cars get more power and better hill climbing ability. A new rail line south of the existing one that used those tunnels (the size would have to be increased, but still cheaper than a new tunnel) could make it work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, would you be arguing that the South Penn Railroad ought to be built? It'd only be after about a 130-year delay
Click to expand...



Essentially... yes. The route was surprisingly sound back then and most of the major kinks in the line from a HSR perspective can be worked out with modern technology.


----------



## the_traveler

Southwest may be discontinuing service from PVD-PHL, but there is talk that Jet Blue may start service into PVD!



And they have a new alliance with Hawaiian Airlines too!





Because Amtrak doesn't serve Hawaii (yet), I may be forced to fly



to Hawaii - can I use AGR points?


----------



## jis

the_traveler said:


> Southwest may be discontinuing service from PVD-PHL, but there is talk that Jet Blue may start service into PVD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have a new alliance with Hawaiian Airlines too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Amtrak doesn't serve Hawaii (yet), I may be forced to fly
> 
> 
> 
> to Hawaii - can I use AGR points?


Somehow get JetBlue and Hawaiian to code share with Amtrak.


----------



## PRR 60

Oldsmoboi said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger); of course, it will also be interesting to see if one of the "lesser" carriers (Allegiant, for example) moves in on some of these markets.
> 
> As to fares, if $320 is the low bucket, then $400 (probably plus fees) seems like what I'd expect for a "regular" fare on the route.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a ridiculous price for a Pittsburgh to Philly flight and proof that there would be a market for Amtrak to build a higher speed corridor between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that there's room for a higher-speed line than exists at the present (particularly past Harrisburg), but I'm not sure how much you can drag travel times down. How curvy is the line between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would need to be a new line with new tunnels and new bridges.
> 
> Interestingly, The PA Turnpike has been steadily abandoning tunnels and right of way over the years as cars get more power and better hill climbing ability. A new rail line south of the existing one that used those tunnels (the size would have to be increased, but still cheaper than a new tunnel) could make it work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, would you be arguing that the South Penn Railroad ought to be built? It'd only be after about a 130-year delay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially... yes. The route was surprisingly sound back then and most of the major kinks in the line from a HSR perspective can be worked out with modern technology.
Click to expand...

Just wondering what you intend to do with the Pennsylvania Turnpike. The highway occupies the right-of-way of the never completed railroad. The tunnel bypass relocations are just a small portion of the line.


----------



## the_traveler

Who needs the PA Turnpike - nobody drives anymore!



(Isn't that what they say about trains?






)


----------



## PRR 60

jis said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the merger between AirTran and SWA, SWA took a good look at all their operations and decided to pull off the PHL routes and generally reduce their presence at PHL. When SWA came into PHL in 2004, US was a financial basket case. It was widely forecast that SWA would drive the final nail into US's coffin by running US out of it's most lucrative hub operation. It did not happen, and now eight years later, is US Airways is alive and well, and SWA is cutting back at PHL. What goes around, comes around.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover as of this week rumors are running rife that DL, US and UA might divvy up the carcass of AA, though I don't see that happening.
Click to expand...

And today comes the news that DL is exploring a takeover of US. That could be just a diversionary move, but if DL became the dominant airline at PHL, I might have to move. It took me years to acquire the US taste. I don't want to have to acclimate to yet another mediocre carrier.


----------



## Anderson

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the merger between AirTran and SWA, SWA took a good look at all their operations and decided to pull off the PHL routes and generally reduce their presence at PHL. When SWA came into PHL in 2004, US was a financial basket case. It was widely forecast that SWA would drive the final nail into US's coffin by running US out of it's most lucrative hub operation. It did not happen, and now eight years later, is US Airways is alive and well, and SWA is cutting back at PHL. What goes around, comes around.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover as of this week rumors are running rife that DL, US and UA might divvy up the carcass of AA, though I don't see that happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And today comes the news that DL is exploring a takeover of US. That could be just a diversionary move, but if DL became the dominant airline at PHL, I might have to move. It took me years to acquire the US taste. I don't want to have to acclimate to yet another mediocre carrier.
Click to expand...

How much more consolidation _can _the airline industry take before antitrust concerns start arising on a _lot_ of city pairs and/or a lot of larger pairs? I know you've got Southwest and some smaller super-discount carriers out there (most with one hub at best), but what're we down to? Four of the "legacy" lines left?


----------



## Oldsmoboi

PRR 60 said:


> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsmoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see if there's more retrenching over the next few months, particularly by the discount carriers. I know Southwest is pulling the plug on some redundant markets (PHF here in Virginia is pretty high on that list, since AirTran was there while Southwest was in Norfolk pre-merger); of course, it will also be interesting to see if one of the "lesser" carriers (Allegiant, for example) moves in on some of these markets.
> 
> As to fares, if $320 is the low bucket, then $400 (probably plus fees) seems like what I'd expect for a "regular" fare on the route.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a ridiculous price for a Pittsburgh to Philly flight and proof that there would be a market for Amtrak to build a higher speed corridor between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that there's room for a higher-speed line than exists at the present (particularly past Harrisburg), but I'm not sure how much you can drag travel times down. How curvy is the line between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would need to be a new line with new tunnels and new bridges.
> 
> Interestingly, The PA Turnpike has been steadily abandoning tunnels and right of way over the years as cars get more power and better hill climbing ability. A new rail line south of the existing one that used those tunnels (the size would have to be increased, but still cheaper than a new tunnel) could make it work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, would you be arguing that the South Penn Railroad ought to be built? It'd only be after about a 130-year delay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially... yes. The route was surprisingly sound back then and most of the major kinks in the line from a HSR perspective can be worked out with modern technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering what you intend to do with the Pennsylvania Turnpike. The highway occupies the right-of-way of the never completed railroad. The tunnel bypass relocations are just a small portion of the line.
Click to expand...

The Turnpike has moved left and right multiple times over the years leaving old ROW behind. I actually suggest running the line parallel to it for much of the western portion. I'm not even looking for ICE like speeds. 110mph would put the Pittsburgh - Philly trip in spitting distance of 4.5 hours with stops.

There could even be partial electrification of the line for the sharper grades and instead of using the P40s, use Dual-Mode DMUs. Use overhead wire for grade climbing and then the diesel power for the long flat runs. The other advantage is that once the train gets to Harrisburg, it can be electric all the rest of the way to NYP, though something would need to be figured out about the direction change at PHL.

.... in an ideal world....


----------



## Oldsmoboi

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the merger between AirTran and SWA, SWA took a good look at all their operations and decided to pull off the PHL routes and generally reduce their presence at PHL. When SWA came into PHL in 2004, US was a financial basket case. It was widely forecast that SWA would drive the final nail into US's coffin by running US out of it's most lucrative hub operation. It did not happen, and now eight years later, is US Airways is alive and well, and SWA is cutting back at PHL. What goes around, comes around.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover as of this week rumors are running rife that DL, US and UA might divvy up the carcass of AA, though I don't see that happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And today comes the news that DL is exploring a takeover of US. That could be just a diversionary move, but if DL became the dominant airline at PHL, I might have to move. It took me years to acquire the US taste. I don't want to have to acclimate to yet another mediocre carrier.
Click to expand...

I thought DL was after AA....


----------



## jis

IMHO DL is whistleing in the wind. It has close to zero chance of getting a merger with either US or AA approved.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

jis said:


> IMHO DL is whistleing in the wind. It has close to zero chance of getting a merger with either US or AA approved.


That depends on the will of the Justice Department, which itself depends on the will of the President, who himself depends on the will of the people. If Romney or Gingrich or Paul are elected would you still see this as "whistling in the wind?"


----------



## Anderson

Texas Sunset said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO DL is whistleing in the wind. It has close to zero chance of getting a merger with either US or AA approved.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the will of the Justice Department, which itself depends on the will of the President, who himself depends on the will of the people. If Romney or Gingrich or Paul are elected would you still see this as "whistling in the wind?"
Click to expand...

Though he's probably going to have a bit of trouble getting nominated, "Gingrich" and "block merger" probably don't belong in the same sentence if some variation on "does not" isn't also included.

As to the direction change mentioned above, would it be possible to arrange for a set of cab cars so that the train could enter PHL in "push" mode and then leave in "pull" mode or vice-versa?


----------



## jis

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed one person saying they can't stand B.A. to fly with, I have tended to fly with them because they do not serve nuts as snacks... my son has a nut allergy.
> 
> I am just interested as to what is felt to make them a poor airline to fly with?
> 
> Ed


Nothing in general. Just repeated personal bad experiences with them in handling situations which needed a little additional care. Also their mileage accrual policies leave much to be desired.

Consequently, I had flown them only in emergencies to get to Kolkata quickly. Now that they don't fly there anymore, that also has become a non-issue. Emirates and Etihad do the job much better for those circumstances.


----------

